
You’re applying to Y Combinator as a team. Sound like one. - turoczy
http://blog.venuetastic.com/2011/10/07/youre-applying-to-y-combinator-as-a-team-sound-like-one/
======
Hitchhiker
re: the above piece, It is more important to be a team than just sound like
one. yC is a system .. and to figure out rules, this is a good principle

" Purposes are deduced from behavior, not from rhetoric or stated goals " -
<http://lnkd.in/kK7hdJ>

------
illumen
Is anyone else too heads-down-busy working on their apps/projects to submit an
application?

I feel that it would be a waste of time. Kind of like entering the lottery.

~~~
simonw
It's certainly a gamble - our (successful) YC application took a couple of
days to put together, partly because the video was a real pain to get right.

That said, answering the questions in the application form really is a very
useful exercise whether or not you make it in - it made us think about our
company in a bunch of ways that we hadn't necessarily considered before we
started applying. That's the difference between a YC app and the lottery - a
lottery ticket isn't going to teach you anything.

~~~
llz
Could you post a link to your video? Would love to check it out.

